
Amazon Got What It Deserved–And So Did New York - TheAuditor
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/02/amazon-cancels-new-yorks-hq2and-thats-a-good-thing/582844/
======
kdmedev
Tax government subsidies at 100% percent? That is absurd and I doubt that is
constitutional. Or is it? Can US politicians do this? Its stupid, might as
well not give any subsidies at all.

